# Hi res dac/dap Cayin n3 in warranty



## Dr.Lakshay (Dec 6, 2017)

* Product Name, Manufacturers code & URL: CAYIN N3 

Cayin



* Expected Price: 8500 plus shipping

* Source and Time of Purchase: from headphonezone in June 2017

* Reason for Sale: want to upgrade 

* RMA/Servicing history: Never serviced 

* Product Condition: barely used. 
Working condition 10/10
Physical condition 9/10
The scratch guard is the one which came pre applied from company. Hence the original screen has no scratches only screen guard has some scratches. 

* Purchase Invoice Available: yes

* Company official Indian warranty valid/Remaining Warranty period: 6 months warranty remaining.

* Accessories Included: Original box n Accessories- USB c cable, silicon cover, extra scratch guard, hi res sticker. 
Will also include a usb c otg if required. 

* Product Location: Ghaziabad 

* Preferred Courier: as per the buyer

* Shipping Charges: At ACTUALS. PREFER LOCAL PKCKUP

shipping risk is always of buyer i will pack well and use reputable couriers moreover i will send packing pics so that if the buyer is not satisfied with packing i can pack it more 

* Payment Options: Cash, paytm 


Do not post your e-mail address or phone number here for your own safety. 

Any phone numbers or e-mail addresses will be deleted.

You can check the reviews on headfi and headfonics. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171206/1388986bbb0731605ab27bb995d6db9f.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171206/9aaf4320b17bf00c909ae8afd14b898e.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171206/4035caf3f4a530c19660a7f01a5f8a33.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171206/af33bbb5d0261d7f25f2c2f3d5d432d2.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171206/612369f9a6906916f806c6d755306de6.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171206/2b5afcbde6e23d06a931aeac8ab90fd2.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171206/4e31433c0c7c8ffd3504db28aba6a2e5.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171206/2f37b4b6912c96a09287c4f46028802c.jpg


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Dec 9, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Dec 11, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Dec 14, 2017)

Bump. Dropping price to 8000.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2017)

Dr.Lakshay said:


> Bump. Dropping price to 8000.
> Contact me at ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Don't post your mobile# publicly. 
Remove it, and ask the interested to check via PM.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Dec 21, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Dec 29, 2017)

Bump 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Dec 30, 2017)

On hold for a buyer 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Dec 30, 2017)

Sold. Please close thread. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

